# New neighbors moving in this afternoon



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Put up a new birdhouse on the power pole out back this morning and by afternoon these two had found it and are flying twigs in as fast as their little wings can fly. Not sure what they are yet - they have gray bodies and a black head with two white stripes. They sing really well too.

NAB 

That's Dad on the wire I think.










Here's Mom up on top after sticking in another twig.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

How nice of you to provide a house for birds during the nesting season! I'm sure this pair are very appreciative and lucky to have found such an ideal house to raise their babies

They look like some type of sparrow, perhaps a house sparrow can't really tell by the photos though. 

Have fun watching them


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Interesting little guys. Could indeed be some kind of sparrow, but looks too gray for house sparrow from those pics. How about some kind of Chickadee (looking at Petersen's)?

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for providing a home for our wild birds. Did you make it yourself?

The house looks quite nice with a wonderful view.  

Hope they enjoy their home and have a wonderful season, and hope they don't get any uninvited guests.


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

yes looking at the photo i was thinking english sparrow. sounds like everyone else was thinking the same thing... nice that they responded so fast. i too was thinking of putting up some bird houses on my back lot.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

thats nice of you we have those birds over here to i think the live in the brush up in our back yard with the mourning doves and blue jays


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Looks like they are White-Crowned Sparrows*

http://www.greglasley.net/whitecrownsp.html

And this guy has a great website of nature pictures for sale - lots of birds of all kinds. As they get moved in I'll try to get a couple better pics of them, but they are fast and I can't even get the back door opened B4 they split, I had to take those birdhouse pictures through the back window.

NAB


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Aha, that would be why they look so uniformly gray from a distance. Cute little guys.

John


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nest is up and running*

The little white-crowned sparrows have their nest up and running - I snuck a peek unter the roof of the box Sunday and we have 4 eggs. That's Mom in the doorway and Dad on the perch.

NAB


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How cute they are.
They seem to be so proud of their new home.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They have a nice view! I can't wait to see some pics of thier lil ones when they hatch


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a lovely family they will have. They will be quite busy with feeding them.


----------

